# Login-Screen in China?



## Sinfallon (13. August 2009)

Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, ob jemand ne Ahnung hat, wie der WotLK Login-Screen mittlerweile in China aussieht, denn Knochen sind ja alle rausgepacht und im Login-Screen kommt nun mal ein Frostwyrm (Knochendrache) vor^^

Wie haben die das geändert bzw. kann mir jmd ein Video oder einen Screenshot dazu posten?

Danke schon im vorraus^^


----------



## kiioong (13. August 2009)

ich glaub die haben einfach den frostwyrm entfernt.

MFG


----------



## Synus (13. August 2009)

Ja, einfach Frostwyrm weg ^^keine superkreativen Placeholder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Bild wurde auf der Seite: http://images.google.ch/imgres?imgurl=http...a%3DN%26um%3D1: gefunden

[attachment=8636:20081210_03.jpg]


----------



## WoWler24692 (13. August 2009)

Vielleicht hat der ja jetzt ein Fell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würd ich gern mal sehen^^


----------



## Sefian (13. August 2009)

also ich hätte als chinese iwie das gefühl von self owned bei wow ... is doch voll lame das die regierung macht... aber naja solang ich da nich zocken muss :>


----------



## Skylo (13. August 2009)

kann mich wer aufklären warum die überhaupt die knochen entfernt haben?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

in china dürfen keine knochen oder blut gezeigt werden :>


----------



## Skylo (13. August 2009)

wow die zensur ist ja mal heftig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

games wie cod oder gow machen dann ja überhaupt kein spaß mehr


----------



## John.D.Dorian (13. August 2009)

Und wie sehen denn die ganzen Untoten, wie z. B. die in den Pestländern jetzt aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (13. August 2009)

Ich denke das es dort wohl eher eine Glaubensentscheidung ist. Oder halt Zensur.


----------



## Thunderphönix (13. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Und wie sehen denn die ganzen Untoten, wie z. B. die in den Pestländern jetzt aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sehen so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. August 2009)

tjo, so sind sie.

aber was filme angeht sind sie, was "deftiges" angeht weit vorne mit bei.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Öhem... Und wie sehen dann die Skellete und Frostwyrm-Monster aus? Mit Fleischresten? Mit Fell? Gibts ned?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich mir gar ned vorstellen!


----------



## Teradas (13. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Die sehen so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihhh :-O


----------



## Thalido (13. August 2009)

wie saphiron aussiht würd mich ma intressieren


----------



## boonfish (13. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Ich denke das es dort wohl eher eine Glaubensentscheidung ist. Oder halt Zensur.



Es ist eine Glaubensentscheidung, die von der Regierung gefällt wurde und durch Zensur durchgeführt wird. 
Naja eig genau wie bei uns... (Filme, Spiele die wegen staatlichen Moralvorstellungen geschnitten oder indiziert werden.) 

Darüber nachdenken, ob Kinder vor Untoten, freiliegenden inneren Organen und ähnlichen bewahrt werden sollten, tut hier aber erst mal keiner.
Es ist einfach eine andere Kultur, und nur weil in einem kommunistischen Land etwas anders läuft, heißt es nicht gleich, dass das hirnlos, dumm und von grund auf böse ist, auch wenn es eben in der westlichen Welt oft so hingestellt wird.
Andre Länder, andre Sitten...

...die haben eben ihre Propagande und wir haben unsere -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

also die untoten sehn ja ma hammer lustig aus xD


----------



## HappyChaos (13. August 2009)

OMFG...wie sehen dann erst bloße Skelette aus...


----------



## Thamann (13. August 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> wie saphiron aussiht würd mich ma intressieren




Hmm hat mich auch interesiert drum hab ich mal gegooglet und nichts gefunden


----------



## Synus (13. August 2009)

Das mit den Untoten und knochigen Mobs (z.B. Skelette in Eiskrone oder Pessis)wurde glaub nicht verändert, da man zwar nicht ein Skelett spielen darf, aber töten schon. 
Also alles böse darf Knochen haben. Nun ist die Frage: gibt es in China die Frostwyrm gladimounts oder ist das ein anderer oder gar kein Drache o_O'


----------



## Da-Pusher (13. August 2009)

Xd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in china gibt es auch keine knochen leichen, sondern Grab steine 

http://top1gaming.com/blog/wow/68/wow-in-c...hiron-has-gone/


----------



## XSlayerX (13. August 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Hmm hat mich auch interesiert drum hab ich mal gegooglet und nichts gefunden



So zirca dreitausend Mobs fehlen dann in der Chinesischen Version das macht einen Defizit von etwa 500x3000 Mobs 1,5 Millionen Ep Oo Wie wollen die leveln: ironie aus


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Oh.. LOL wie cool ich mach meinen eigenen Friedhof^^


----------



## Alohajoe (13. August 2009)

Das find ich ja herrlich:



> WoW's Chinese operator, The9 (Nasdaq: NCTY), submitted an updated copy of the expansion pack to China's regulatory body shortly after the Chinese New Year, *removing specific content such as "Death Knights" from the game * to help ensure it would pass approval
> _http://www.marbridgeconsulting.com/marbrid...lich_king_again_


Erstmal pauschal die Todesritter entfernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, und wenn ein Spieler stirbt, liegt an dieser Stelle kein Skelett, sondern es erscheint ein Grab mit Grabstein.
edit: zu spät^^


----------



## Shaddarim (13. August 2009)

Zum Thema Saphiron:

Weil in China ja Knochensammlungen durch Taschen-Icons ersetzt wurde, gehe ich mal davon aus das Saphiron in etwa aussieht wie eine fliegende Chiquita-Bananenkiste.


so far


----------



## Jurrasic (13. August 2009)

Nun wissen wir warum soviele Chinesische Spieler (Hust* Händler) auf europäischen Servern spielen. *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> Zum Thema Saphiron:
> 
> Weil in China ja Knochensammlungen durch Taschen-Icons ersetzt wurde, gehe ich mal davon aus das Saphiron in etwa aussieht wie eine fliegende Chiquita-Bananenkiste.


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skylo (13. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das ist ja mal..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (13. August 2009)

Skylo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich kann ich mal "Made my Day" schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (13. August 2009)

Das hat iwie was^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anorianna (13. August 2009)

Das ist nur die chinesische ABM für Grabsteinschleifer. Neuer Ingame-Beruf, nur in China verfügbar!


----------



## WeRkO (13. August 2009)

Was meint ihr warum viele Chinesische Spieler lieber bei ihren Landesnachbarn spieln....


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2009)

was passiert denn wenn die Noggenfoggers Elixier trinken oO


----------



## Synus (13. August 2009)

anorianna schrieb:


> Das ist nur die chinesische ABM für Grabsteinschleifer!! Neuer Ingame-Beruf, nur in China verfügbar!!



Das wär geil..würde sogar rentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mache dir deinen ganz perönlichen Grabstein, damit deine Grab schon von weitem erkennbar ist, jetzt neu mit Geistheilerstatue o_O


----------



## Sino123 (13. August 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> was passiert denn wenn die Noggenfoggers Elixier trinken oO


ich hab gehört man sieht dann so aus wie die ersten questmobs vom untotenstartgebiet


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (13. August 2009)

Also mit Wotlk haben die chinesen wirklich Pech gehabt!
Arthas Rüstung ist ja mit Millionen von Schädeln versehen, nacher kleben da überall Kisten dran oder wie?
Und wenn man mal durch den Pestwald geht wird einem Europäer wahrscheinlich schlecht! Überall Kisten!

Das mit den Gräbern hat ja auch was!
Nur doof wenn die dann mitten auf Wegen sind oder Wenn man auf einem Gitter stirbt.. das is auch nett!

Schon Scheiße wenn ein ganzes Add On auf Knochen und Schädeln basiert!
Ich würde zu gern mal auf chinesich spielen aber mit sofortiger Umstellung sobald ich will°°


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Naja, in Japan werden sie auch nicht spielen können, da die meisten wahrs. kein Japanisch/etc. können.

Ich würde mir das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht antun wollen.

Der ganze Reiz der Untotenrasse ist ja praktisch weg bzw. von den Gegenden wie Pestländer usw...


----------



## freezex (13. August 2009)

Will jetzt nicht flamen, aber mit Japan hat das wohl kaum was zu tun. In sachen technick ist japan china sowieso voraus, ich denk auch nicht das man das Spiel erst auf chinesich und dan von chinesisch auf japanisch übersetzt. Weil japaner die englisch können wirds sicher in massen geben.

Und klar ich hätte auch keine lust so lang auf WotLK zu warte, aber wens eh alle tun. Zudem wenn man sich ansieht was china im internett so alles zensiert, find ichs schon recht gut das sie sich auf einen Kompromiss einlassen und mit den veränderungen das Spiel zulassen.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (13. August 2009)

achja und wie sieht dann kel aus ^.^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (13. August 2009)

Es gibt in Japan auch kein WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (13. August 2009)

Das sich das größte Volk der Welt so unterdrücken lässt ist traurig...


----------



## TheGui (14. August 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Das sich das größte Volk der Welt so unterdrücken lässt ist traurig...


wen du wüstest was in deutschland abgeht..

hier wirds schon lange zeit mal wieder auf die Straßen zu gehen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2009)

Daaa sind die Skelette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[attachment=8637:chinawow.JPG]


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (14. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wen du wüstest was in deutschland abgeht..
> 
> hier wirds schon lange zeit mal wieder auf die Straßen zu gehen!



Wir in Deutschland leben doch ziemlich frei!
Ich selbst finde sogar das die Politik zu viel auf dem Papier bleibt und nicht so gern durchgreift!
Wahlversprechen (das was wir quasiart wählen) sollten unter Eid eingehalten werden!
Es bringt ja nichts jemanden zu wählen, der dann doch macht was er will!


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (14. August 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Wir in Deutschland leben doch ziemlich frei!
> Ich selbst finde sogar das die Politik zu viel auf dem Papier bleibt und nicht so gern durchgreift!
> Wahlversprechen (das was wir quasiart wählen) sollten unter Eid eingehalten werden!
> Es bringt ja nichts jemanden zu wählen, der dann doch macht was er will!



*Ernst aus*

Hat jemand schon Sindragosa oder Saphiron gefunden?

Ich habe nur ein Bild wo sie Knochen haben
Ich glaube sie dürfen nur keine Menschenähnlichen Knochen und Schädel zeigen.


----------



## MrCowabunga (14. August 2009)

Noch was zum "Warum".
Dass keine Knochen und abgetrennte körperteile geziegt werden dürfen liegt nicht wie einige meinen am Kinderschutz. Ein paar haben schon geschrieben, dass es an der Religion liegt und das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In der chinesischen religion sind die Ahnen heilig (die haben nen Feiertag an dem man auf den Gräbern seiner Vorfahren picknickt) und deswegen darf nichts in einem Spiel auf Leichenschändung anspielen.


----------



## TheGui (14. August 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Wir in Deutschland leben doch ziemlich frei!


Kennst das Experiment mit dem Frosch im Topf kochendem Wassers?


----------



## Dagonzo (14. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Es gibt in Japan auch kein WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil so ein Spiel dort keinen interessiert.


----------



## whikkedsick (14. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Es gibt in Japan auch kein WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht um China, Japan ist ein Zwergenstaat gegen China 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BioHolic (14. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil so ein Spiel dort keinen interessiert.



Naja das stimmt nicht, denn in Japan gibt es einige Onlinerollenspiele. Blizzard hatte ganz einfach noch keine lust^^



Zur Knochensache:

Das hat einen kulturellen und religiösen Hintergrund, was natürlich durch das chinesische Regime noch unterstützt wird. Wieviele Chinesen jetzt für oder gegen die Zensur sind keine Ahnung, aber sich über etwas lustig zu machen, was einen solchen Hintergrund hat finde ich sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Feindflieger (14. August 2009)

whikkedsick schrieb:


> es geht um China, Japan ist ein Zwergenstaat gegen China
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ging darum weil vorhin jmd. meinte in Japan gibts WoW. ^^


----------



## Braiin (14. August 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, ob jemand ne Ahnung hat, wie der WotLK Login-Screen mittlerweile in China aussieht, denn Knochen sind ja alle rausgepacht und im Login-Screen kommt nun mal ein Frostwyrm (Knochendrache) vor^^
> 
> Wie haben die das geändert bzw. kann mir jmd ein Video oder einen Screenshot dazu posten?
> 
> Danke schon im vorraus^^




Hallo ich habe mich gerade ein Bisschen umgeschaut und Folgendes Entdeckt !
Es ist ein Bloq über die gesamt Situation der Chinesen und Ihrem WoW Inhalt
China WoW Texturen


Hoffe ich konnte eure Fragen Beantworten 

Mfg


----------



## Fenrieyr (14. August 2009)

abba wenn da animes gezeigt werden wo *hust*
Gedärme fliegen und blut in Liter weise fliest den kindern gezeigt wird undso is das ja kein problem *hust*
abba knochen muss bestimmt iwas mit der kultur oda so zu tun haben oda was bei den in der bibel steht, vllt war ja ein kel oda so ein böser mensch zu alten zeiten ^^ der krieg un zerstörung gebracht ehatt etc etc Oo schon komisch


----------



## Astrad (14. August 2009)

Fenrieyr schrieb:


> abba wenn da animes gezeigt werden wo *hust*
> Gedärme fliegen und blut in Liter weise fliest den kindern gezeigt wird undso is das ja kein problem *hust*
> abba knochen muss bestimmt iwas mit der kultur oda so zu tun haben oda was bei den in der bibel steht, vllt war ja ein kel oda so ein böser mensch zu alten zeiten ^^ der krieg un zerstörung gebracht ehatt etc etc Oo schon komisch




Es geht bei den Chinesen ja nicht um den hohen grad der Gewaltdarstellung.Das "abschlachten" von Leichen oder Leichen ähnlichen geschöpfen widerspricht einfach der Chinesischen Kultur/Religion.Wenn Blut aus einem noch lebenden menschen fließt ist das in China etwas anderes als wenn das Blut aus einer Leiche spritzt.

Und Animes in China sind,bzw waren, ebenfalls enorm Zensiert.Blutige Szenen etc. waren dort auch alles rausgeschnitten,genau wie bei One Piece in Deutschland.Wie das jetz ist weiss ich allerdings net,kriege jetz leider kein China TV mehr xD.

In Japan hingegen sind die Animes wirklich blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. August 2009)

JackFrost schrieb:


> Naja das stimmt nicht, denn in Japan gibt es einige Onlinerollenspiele. Blizzard hatte ganz einfach noch keine lust^^


Wenn Blizzard damit Gewinn machen könnte hätten sie das schon längst umgesetzt. Wäre sogar leichter zu bewerkstelligen gewesen als es auf Chinesisch umzusetzen. Ausserdem vergleich mal die Online-Rollenspiele in Japan mit WoW, dann wirst du die Unterschiede merken. WoW hätte in Japan nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. August 2009)

Braiin schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mich gerade ein Bisschen umgeschaut und Folgendes Entdeckt !
> Es ist ein Bloq über die gesamt Situation der Chinesen und Ihrem WoW Inhalt
> China WoW Texturen
> 
> ...



bisschen spät,siehe hier:




Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Xd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie sapphi aussieht würd mich auch mal interessieren =/


----------



## Turican (14. August 2009)

Skylo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grabschaufler sind aber schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2009)

JackFrost schrieb:


> Das hat einen kulturellen und religiösen Hintergrund, was natürlich durch das chinesische Regime noch unterstützt wird. Wieviele Chinesen jetzt für oder gegen die Zensur sind keine Ahnung, aber sich über etwas lustig zu machen, was einen solchen Hintergrund hat finde ich sehr grenzwertig.




Genau. Wenn das chinesische Regime für irgendetwas bekannt ist, dann dafür religiöse Hintergründe zu unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonky (14. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Ja, einfach Frostwyrm weg ^^keine superkreativen Placeholder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was mir bei dem bild nen bischen komisch vor kommt ist das BC Logo oben links!? o_O

(Das bild unter dem link von #3)


----------



## Lord Gama (14. August 2009)

Hat mittlerweile Jemand Sapphiron gefunden? Gugel spuckt auch nix aus. Das frustriert mich ein wenig^^


----------



## MadMat (14. August 2009)

Skylo schrieb:


> kann mich wer aufklären warum die überhaupt die knochen entfernt haben?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus "relegiösen" Gründen bzw auf Grund der Kultur ist das Zeigen der Knochen eine Nichtachtung der Toten.
Hingegen glauben sie viel an Geister und ehren auch diese.

Also eine Sache, die man einfach hinnehmen sollte, so wie man in Iniden bitte kein Steak bestellt ;-)

Grüße


----------



## giorgosfeatmiley (14. August 2009)

ja tja das sind ja auch aisaten die finden vieles nicht sehr passend in ihrer religion was weiss ich damit mpssen die damit leben


----------



## Inquisition (14. August 2009)

hier hab Untoten Bild gefunden-

http://s.sk-gaming.com/image/image/d15fb40be695be17x.jpg


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. August 2009)

also ichh muss mal sagen das die chinesen einen an der Klatsche haben bzw die Regierung. In ihren Animes und animeserien die nachmittags um 14 Uhr ausgestrahlt werden Metzeln sich die Charaktere gegenseitig nieder und es werden ganze Gliedmasen abgeschossen ganz zu schweigen von ihren Hentai Anime/Manga Fantasien und dann Verbieten die Ein Computerspiel wo nicht Sterbliche drin Vorkommen und Blizzard muss die Untoten Extra für die ander Modelieren?

Versteh da mal einer die Welt in dem Land in dem MMO´s Quasi Geboren wurden Verbieten die solch Kleinigkeiten und was die Anime Geschichte angeht solche Filme Werden bei uns erst um 22 Uhr ausgestrahlt bzw kauft sich eh nur Vox die Rechte da die FSK in Deutschland ja eh jeden scheiß verbietet.

mfg


----------



## llviktorj (14. August 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, ob jemand ne Ahnung hat, wie der WotLK Login-Screen mittlerweile in China aussieht, denn Knochen sind ja alle rausgepacht und im Login-Screen kommt nun mal ein Frostwyrm (Knochendrache) vor^^
> 
> Wie haben die das geändert bzw. kann mir jmd ein Video oder einen Screenshot dazu posten?
> 
> Danke schon im vorraus^^




Da hüpfen nur noch teletabies rum


----------



## llviktorj (14. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> also ichh muss mal sagen das die chinesen einen an der Klatsche haben bzw die Regierung. In ihren Animes und animeserien die nachmittags um 14 Uhr ausgestrahlt werden Metzeln sich die Charaktere gegenseitig nieder und es werden ganze Gliedmasen abgeschossen ganz zu schweigen von ihren Hentai Anime/Manga Fantasien und dann Verbieten die Ein Computerspiel wo nicht Sterbliche drin Vorkommen und Blizzard muss die Untoten Extra für die ander Modelieren?
> 
> Versteh da mal einer die Welt in dem Land in dem MMO´s Quasi Geboren wurden Verbieten die solch Kleinigkeiten und was die Anime Geschichte angeht solche Filme Werden bei uns erst um 22 Uhr ausgestrahlt bzw kauft sich eh nur Vox die Rechte da die FSK in Deutschland ja eh jeden scheiß verbietet.
> 
> mfg




die animes kommen aus japan nich aus china


----------



## Feindflieger (14. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> also ichh muss mal sagen das die chinesen einen an der Klatsche haben bzw die Regierung. In ihren Animes und animeserien die nachmittags um 14 Uhr ausgestrahlt werden Metzeln sich die Charaktere gegenseitig nieder und es werden ganze Gliedmasen abgeschossen ganz zu schweigen von ihren Hentai Anime/Manga Fantasien und dann Verbieten die Ein Computerspiel wo nicht Sterbliche drin Vorkommen und Blizzard muss die Untoten Extra für die ander Modelieren?
> 
> Versteh da mal einer die Welt in dem Land in dem MMO´s Quasi Geboren wurden Verbieten die solch Kleinigkeiten und was die Anime Geschichte angeht solche Filme Werden bei uns erst um 22 Uhr ausgestrahlt bzw kauft sich eh nur Vox die Rechte da die FSK in Deutschland ja eh jeden scheiß verbietet.
> 
> mfg




Mann Animes kommen aus Japan net aus China.

Keine Ahnung haben aber erstma einen auf dicke Hose machen.


----------



## Dragonchen (14. August 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6071512/D_f_B_vs_Saphiron_25

könnte er das sein???  weil sonst kann ich mir keinen boss vorstellen der 25modus gespielt wird


----------



## Allysekos (14. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> in china dürfen keine knochen oder blut gezeigt werden :>



Das ist aber witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie sehen dann die Mobs aus WoW aus?
zB Ghule,Skelette usw....
Rüstung von Arthas?Die hat auch Knochen.
Kampfmodus?Da spritzt auch etwas rotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. August 2009)

sorry hab da was verwechselt, ach ja irren ist Menschlich.

Ich ziehe meine aussage hiermit zurück


----------



## Inquisition (14. August 2009)

dafür wird in deutschland auch alles zensiert, spiele wie wolfenstein oder commandos werden gleich verboten, nur weil im spiel Symbolik des 2ten Weltkrieges vorhanden ist, kaum spritzt blut in spielen oder man kann körperteile abschießen, wirds zensiert oder verboten, selbst comics werden hier zensiert, schaut nur mal auf schnittberichte.com

bei den amis, gibt es orte wo öffentliches küssen verboten ist und anders wiederrum drücken sie 6 jährigen waffen in die hand


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Das ist aber witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Skelette siehst du wenn du in dem Thread auch mal auf die anderen Seiten guckst.

Das Blut wird meist schwarz dargestellt.


----------



## Panaku (14. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6071512/D_f_B_vs_Saphiron_25
> 
> könnte er das sein???  weil sonst kann ich mir keinen boss vorstellen der 25modus gespielt wird



das is sartharion ausm obsidiansanktum


----------



## Dabow (14. August 2009)

WoW... war Blizzard mal wieder kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ehrlich ! Was sollen Sie schon groß neu designen ! Wenn die Chinesen nunmal einen an der Klatsche haben, ist das eben so !


Bin ich froh, dass ich da nicht herkomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (14. August 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> das is sartharion ausm obsidiansanktum



uppps sorry hab ihn aber unter saphiron gefunden^^


----------



## ravenFlasH (14. August 2009)

Stimmt es, dass Sapphiron entfernt wurde?


----------



## Vrocas (14. August 2009)

Fenrieyr schrieb:


> abba wenn da animes gezeigt werden wo *hust*
> Gedärme fliegen und blut in Liter weise fliest den kindern gezeigt wird undso is das ja kein problem *hust*
> abba knochen muss bestimmt iwas mit der kultur oda so zu tun haben oda was bei den in der bibel steht, vllt war ja ein kel oda so ein böser mensch zu alten zeiten ^^ der krieg un zerstörung gebracht ehatt etc etc Oo schon komisch



Animes (Verfilmung des Mangas) bzw. Mangas werden in Japan hergestellt ^^


----------



## Odygon (14. August 2009)

Herrscht hier wirklich so eine Intoleranz und Ignoranz?

Kann man eine andere Kultur und Religion nicht einfach akzeptieren?

Bevor ihr hier Kommentare wie "die haben doch einen an der Klatsche" oder "die sind doch verrückt" postet, solltet ihr mal überlegen welche "Zensur und Bevormundung" wir in Deutschland von unserer Regierung haben.


----------



## Kronas (14. August 2009)

Braiin schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mich gerade ein Bisschen umgeschaut und Folgendes Entdeckt !
> Es ist ein Bloq über die gesamt Situation der Chinesen und Ihrem WoW Inhalt
> China WoW Texturen
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## boonfish (14. August 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> ...Wenn die Chinesen nunmal einen an der Klatsche haben, ist das eben so !
> 
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass ich da nicht herkomme
> ...



Oh man...   *Kopf schüttel*


----------



## Technocrat (14. August 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Das sich das größte Volk der Welt so unterdrücken lässt ist traurig...



Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es will. Keine Regierung kann ein ganzes Volk unterdrücken, da müssen immer große Teile des Volkes bei mitmachen.


----------



## Grabsch (14. August 2009)

> Keine Regierung kann ein ganzes Volk unterdrücken



olololol epic fail


----------



## Gartarus (14. August 2009)

Grabsch schrieb:


> olololol epic fail



Pick den ganzen Satz raus und nicht nur den halben.


----------



## Crighton (14. August 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> So zirca dreitausend Mobs fehlen dann in der Chinesischen Version das macht einen Defizit von etwa 500x3000 Mobs 1,5 Millionen Ep Oo Wie wollen die leveln: ironie aus


es sind chinesen. die sind asiagrinder schon gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gain (14. August 2009)

Wenn ihr weiter so über die china leute redet dann kommen sie nachts und holen euch ausm bett!!!


----------



## Hizun (14. August 2009)

hmm wie sieht den dann kel´thuzad aus?^^


----------



## freezex (14. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es will. Keine Regierung kann ein ganzes Volk unterdrücken, da müssen immer große Teile des Volkes bei mitmachen.




Da wär ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, in china wird eben durch zensierung schon eine enorme uterdrückung durchgeführt (also die wow zensierung mein ich jetzt nicht, das stört mich nicht sonderlich.)
Weil auch wenn 100 Leute regieren und 1000 darunter leiden müssen sich die 1000 erst zusammenschliessen und wen jeder der was dagegen tun will und verschwindet, alle foren über diese themen geschlossen werden, und youtube Filme dazu nicht mehr anklickbar sind, was machst du dan?


----------



## Karius (14. August 2009)

Sefian schrieb:


> ... is doch voll lame das die regierung macht...



Das mag man sich bei der ein oder anderen Diktatur auch denken ^^

Darüber hinaus sollen das Spieler auch bei uns schon mal gedacht haben, wenn man über Vorschläge vom guten Schäuble stolpert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezman1 (14. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Es ist eine Glaubensentscheidung, die von der Regierung gefällt wurde und durch Zensur durchgeführt wird.
> Naja eig genau wie bei uns... (Filme, Spiele die wegen staatlichen Moralvorstellungen geschnitten oder indiziert werden.)
> 
> Darüber nachdenken, ob Kinder vor Untoten, freiliegenden inneren Organen und ähnlichen bewahrt werden sollten, tut hier aber erst mal keiner.
> ...


Also ich bin mir nicht so sicher das dies eine Glaubensentscheidung ist. Wie wir ja alle wissen ist China im Grunde noch ein Kommunistischer Staat, und da sind jegliche Arten von Glaubensrichtungen untersagt. Das war ja das Problem in Tibet nicht?


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (14. August 2009)

MrCowabunga schrieb:


> Noch was zum "Warum".
> Dass keine Knochen und abgetrennte körperteile geziegt werden dürfen liegt nicht wie einige meinen am Kinderschutz. Ein paar haben schon geschrieben, dass es an der Religion liegt und das stimmt
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich wundert es einen doch schon, dass ein komunistisches Regime so auf die Religion versessen ist ich sag nur "Religion ist Opium fürs Volk"



Astrad schrieb:


> Es geht bei den Chinesen ja nicht um den hohen grad der Gewaltdarstellung.Das "abschlachten" von Leichen oder Leichen ähnlichen geschöpfen widerspricht einfach der Chinesischen Kultur/Religion.Wenn Blut aus einem noch lebenden menschen fließt ist das in China etwas anderes als wenn das Blut aus einer Leiche spritzt.
> 
> Und Animes in China sind,bzw waren, ebenfalls enorm Zensiert.Blutige Szenen etc. waren dort auch alles rausgeschnitten,genau wie bei One Piece in Deutschland.Wie das jetz ist weiss ich allerdings net,kriege jetz leider kein China TV mehr xD.
> 
> ...



Jop Japaner mögen diese blutigen Animes gerade aber btw der Verschnitt in One Piece ist nicht gegen solche Serien wie Dragonball oder Naruto *hust zensierter Dolch im Kopf -> er ist besiegt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (14. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, bezüglich Sapphiron. Ich denke, entweder war Blizzard so kreativ, dass sie Sapphiron in einem Blaudrachen-Untoten Look designt haben, was er ja früher mal war, oder er ist nun ein riesiger Fleischklops. Wahrscheinlicher: Aus dem Spiel entfernt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Die sehen so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I Lol´D


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Das mit den Untoten und knochigen Mobs (z.B. Skelette in Eiskrone oder Pessis)wurde glaub nicht verändert, da man zwar nicht ein Skelett spielen darf, aber töten schon.
> Also alles böse darf Knochen haben. Nun ist die Frage: gibt es in China die Frostwyrm gladimounts oder ist das ein anderer oder gar kein Drache o_O'



In China fliegt man dann auf nem riesigen Polygon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolchock (14. August 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Das sich das größte Volk der Welt so unterdrücken lässt ist traurig...




Äh, das beziehst du aber jetzt nicht auf WoW, oder?! Dürfte die kleinste Sorge sein ...


----------



## Littelbigboss (14. August 2009)

armer keltuzahd wie der woll aussieht


----------



## Littelbigboss (14. August 2009)

tja 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZXzdrx8S3I&feature=fvw

das is net gekürzt worden von blizz für china


----------



## Mungamau (14. August 2009)

Die Chinesen habens schwer...


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (14. August 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> ...
> In Japan hingegen sind die Animes wirklich blutig
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei ichs bei manchen ein wenig übertrieben find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe " Elfenlied", heisst das so?)


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. August 2009)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Wobei ichs bei manchen ein wenig übertrieben find
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heißt so. Ist echt übertrieben... ich finde so kranke (ja ich finde das kann man so nennen)Sachen sollten lieber indiziert werden statt irgendwelche Spiele^^


----------



## lord just (14. August 2009)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir nicht so sicher das dies eine Glaubensentscheidung ist. Wie wir ja alle wissen ist China im Grunde noch ein Kommunistischer Staat, und da sind jegliche Arten von Glaubensrichtungen untersagt. Das war ja das Problem in Tibet nicht?




nicht ganz. es gibt eine glaubensrichtung, die von der regierung vorgeschrieben wird und alle anderen glaubensrichtungen werden nicht geduldet und in tibet ist es eher das problem, dass die leute dort die chinesische regierung nicht als ihr oberhaupt akzeptieren.

und das ganze ist halt eine glaubensentscheidung. in china wird die ruhe der toten sehr viel stärker geehrt und die unversehtheit der leichen wird dort sehr groß geschrieben. 

für uns in europa ist es halt ok, wenn man mal ein paar knochen sieht und für uns ist es unverständlich, dass man soetwas schlimm finden kann. in china findet man es aber z.b. komisch, dass man gemüse kocht, bis es weich ist oder generell dinge lange zeit kocht und erst später in mundgerechte portionen zerteilt.

hier in europa würde man wahrscheinlich auch ein spiel nicht akzeptieren, wenn man dort z.b. hunde essen kann, aber in china ist sowas normal.


----------



## HappyChaos (14. August 2009)

Olololol,hier wird Elfelied mit WoW verglichen,WoW ist nichts gegen Elfenlied...^^


----------



## Lomiraan (14. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Olololol,hier wird Elfelied mit WoW verglichen,WoW ist nichts gegen Elfenlied...^^



Also eigentlich ja nicht, aber egal ^_^


----------



## abe15 (14. August 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der ja jetzt ein Fell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LoL Made my day XD


----------



## Fusssi (14. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Es ist eine Glaubensentscheidung, die von der Regierung gefällt wurde und durch Zensur durchgeführt wird.
> Naja eig genau wie bei uns... (Filme, Spiele die wegen staatlichen Moralvorstellungen geschnitten oder indiziert werden.)
> 
> Darüber nachdenken, ob Kinder vor Untoten, freiliegenden inneren Organen und ähnlichen bewahrt werden sollten, tut hier aber erst mal keiner.
> ...



Das bringts auf den Punkt, aber an diesem Thread kann man mal wieder sehen wie gut die Propaganda in der westlichen welt funktioniert.


----------



## drothi (14. August 2009)

Odygon schrieb:


> Herrscht hier wirklich so eine Intoleranz und Ignoranz?
> 
> Kann man eine andere Kultur und Religion nicht einfach akzeptieren?
> 
> Bevor ihr hier Kommentare wie "die haben doch einen an der Klatsche" oder "die sind doch verrückt" postet, solltet ihr mal überlegen welche "Zensur und Bevormundung" wir in Deutschland von unserer Regierung haben.



ich gehe davon aus, dass du noch nie nen echten chinesen gesehn hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schonmal mit einem im selben haus gewohnt? da stink die ganze etage nach dem was die kochen.
außerdem ist china ein paradies für produktpiraterie. du kopieren echt alles. 
nen bekannter sollte mal nach china um dort "eine" druckgussmaschine auf zu bauen, die die in deutschland gekauft haben.
als er dort ankam standen 20 in der halle. das ist echt schlimm mit denen.
wird zeit, dass die amis da mal einmarschieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (14. August 2009)

drothi schrieb:


> wird zeit, dass die amis da mal einmarschieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Du .........., deine Amis haben in vielen Sachen genau son knall wie die Chinesen. Nur in na anderen Version.
2. Die Amis haben angst vor jeder echten Militärmacht, daher greifen sie auch nur Länder an die Ihnen hoffnungslos unterlegen sind!
3. Wo hastn dein Hirn liegen lassen?


----------



## YasoNRX (23. August 2009)

Also Saphiron sieht so aus ->^^


----------



## Teradas (23. August 2009)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Also Saphiron sieht so aus ->^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pokemon ;D
Schnapp sie dir alle.

Ne,ich glaube "böses" darf Knochen undsowas haben.
Nur,man darf keine mit Knochen spielen.


----------



## Sino123 (23. August 2009)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Also Saphiron sieht so aus ->^^


made my day!


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Oktober 2009)

Find ich lustig, dass sich die Leute hier über China lustig machen, wo WoW in Deutschland auch zensiert ist Klick .


----------

